# Using Papaya to cross with Sativas?



## High (Apr 29, 2016)

I ordered 10 regular Papaya seeds from Nirvana, 8 of them grew nice and strong, but guess what? Not one female, not one.  :-( I'm thinking about making lemonade out of lemons and pollinating a couple of the future female sativas I've ordered.Has anyone used Papaya to cross breed a sativa before? The sativas I have on order are the Supreme Cbd Kush and Raspberry Cough.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2016)

I have not and have no idea what that would be like. Bummer on all males?? Man, that is bad, that happened to me once but with 4 Larry's.  All you can do is try it. I like papaya a lot I smoke it every afternoon.. It is more an indica than a sativa, so maybe you will produce a great hybrid..
mojo for you.  Oh, and welcome to Marijuana Passion.


----------



## High (Apr 29, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I have not and have no idea what that would be like. Bummer on all males?? Man, that is bad, that happened to me once but with 4 Larry's.  All you can do is try it. I like papaya a lot I smoke it every afternoon.. It is more an indica than a sativa, so maybe you will produce a great hybrid..
> mojo for you.  Oh, and welcome to Marijuana Passion.



F it. I have nothing to lose anyway. I might as well give it a shot. I still can't believe I got all males. 

Thanks Rosebud!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 30, 2016)

High....To bad about the male's...I just finished 4 papaya from Nirvana 4 outa 5 germed and were all girls..
MOJO on the breeding...
....Welcome...:48:


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks mrcane. I'm going back and forth again whether I'm going to use them to breed, but we'll see. I'll store the pollen anyway just in case.


----------



## stinkyattic (Aug 24, 2019)

I've cross bred papaya to a few different strains and it is actually a good choice to add hardiness in the next generation. Papaya by itself isn't a super interesting strain flavor wise (at least the phenos I've gotten) but it is a very, very strong plant.


----------

